# Match your clothes or not?



## Ted5712 (13 Oct 2018)

So I'm not exactly new to cycling, I've been road cycling for a year now but never really taken it that seriously till now. I'm looking at buying some new jerseys and shorts as I only have one set so my question is, how hard should I try to match it all? Should I get the full set from one company or just keep the colours more or less the same?


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (13 Oct 2018)

Wear whatever you want. I only use 2 different makes of shorts, as they are the type I find comfortable, and all my tops are from various companies that I just like the look of. Most things go with black shorts anyway!


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Oct 2018)

Personally i wouldn't wear matching kit unless its my club kit . As said most things go with black shorts so i only really shop for tops .


----------



## Soltydog (13 Oct 2018)

I have way too much kit  but I tend to buy black or black & white shorts, then they can be worn with pretty much any top  I always try & match my socks to the top I'm wearing though


----------



## I like Skol (13 Oct 2018)

I generally match my clothes to my mood, which is why I typically look like a scruff than can't be ar5ed.....


----------



## pjd57 (13 Oct 2018)

Black bottoms; long or short , then anything on top.


----------



## I like Skol (13 Oct 2018)

Sometimes I match my clothes to my bikes. My bikes are hard, lean, stripped down and minimalist!

There's an image for you to ponder.


----------



## Cycleops (13 Oct 2018)

I should hire a personal stylist.


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2018)

Black shorts/bib tights then any colour top, works. I do sometimes match the bike, green top for the boardman with 'green flashes' red for the red bike etc, blue for the blue bike.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Oct 2018)

Cycling clothes.......sometimes I don't even bother


----------



## Rockn Robin (13 Oct 2018)

Ted5712 said:


> So I'm not exactly new to cycling, I've been road cycling for a year now but never really taken it that seriously till now. I'm looking at buying some new jerseys and shorts as I only have one set so my question is, how hard should I try to match it all? Should I get the full set from one company or just keep the colours more or less the same?



Right now I'm not overly concerned about fashion, so to speak, until I get my stomach flat, HAHAHAHA!! Nothing worse looking than a person with a big protruding stomach wearing spandex. What's the term they use for it . . . Freddie? I would like to get a matching outfit one day. I love the way they look., but I will wait until I'm trim and fit. Getting there, as I've lost close to 15 pounds now, but I won't wear spandex until I'm ready.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Oct 2018)

Black shorts/longs and any top here too.


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2018)

Black shorts, some with a colour or white panel on the legs

Whatever you do, do NOT get white shorts unless you want to inflict your arse crack on any poor cyclists unfortunate enough to be riding behind you...
And avoid red especially if you are male and plan to ride for Poland


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2018)

Rockn Robin said:


> Right now I'm not overly concerned about fashion, so to speak, until I get my stomach flat, HAHAHAHA!! Nothing worse looking than a person with a big protruding stomach wearing spandex. What's the term they use for it . . . Freddie? I would like to get a matching outfit one day. I love the way they look., but I will wait until I'm trim and fit. Getting there, as I've lost close to 15 pounds now, but I won't wear spandex until I'm ready.


Did you actually set out there to insult larger cyclists who want to be comfortable when they ride?


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Sometimes I match my clothes to my bikes. My bikes are hard, lean, stripped down and minimalist!
> 
> There's an image for you to ponder.


Ugh mind bleach now required...sympathies to you for the minimalist though


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Oct 2018)

I once turned up for a ride with my brother only for him to comment that I looked like a sack of sh1t due to my uncoordinated approach to apparel.

He likes his stuff to match. Nobber!


----------



## Slick (13 Oct 2018)

Never ever concerned me what I look like on the bike, and to be honest, I'm kinda passed the stage of worrying too much what I look lime off it. I'm much more interested in comfort in different conditions.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (13 Oct 2018)

Matching? Come again.


----------



## Rockn Robin (13 Oct 2018)

vickster said:


> Did you actually set out there to insult larger cyclists who want to be comfortable when they ride?



My goodness no. My humble apologies. It never dawned on me. It’s not my nature to insult anyone. When I remarked I was thinking how I would look.


----------



## Rockn Robin (13 Oct 2018)

vickster said:


> Black shorts, some with a colour or white panel on the legs
> 
> Whatever you do, do NOT get white shorts unless you want to inflict your arse crack in any poor cyclists unfortunate enough to be riding behind you...
> And avoid red especially if you are male and plan to ride for Poland



A white kit looks nice, though. For now I wear black or navy shorts, so most of my tops go. Not spandex yet. I’m a bit self conscious of how I look at the moment. But that’s me.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (13 Oct 2018)

vickster said:


> Ugh mind bleach now required...sympathies to you for the minimalist though



Did you actually set out there to make fun of the smaller cyclists out there?


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Oct 2018)

vickster said:


> Whatever you do, do NOT get white shorts unless you want to inflict your arse crack in any poor cyclists unfortunate enough to be riding behind you...



I was passed by a male cyclist wearing white lycra shorts just last weekend - fortunately he was significantly faster than me so I only had to look away for a few minutes. 

My bib shorts are always black, sometimes with a bit of coloured trim - I've got some with a blue stripe that go nicely with my Gran Fondo Stelvio top







Other than that it's a question of what's the weather doing and what's clean


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Oct 2018)

Black shorts and whatever colour jersey I desire, sometimes match socks.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (13 Oct 2018)

Black bib shorts and too much chamois cream is the height of fashion.


----------



## Rockn Robin (13 Oct 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> I was passed by a male cyclist wearing white lycra shorts just last weekend - fortunately he was significantly faster than me so I only had to look away for a few minutes.
> 
> My bib shorts are always black, sometimes with a bit of coloured trim - I've got some with a blue stripe that go nicely with my Gran Fondo Stelvio top
> 
> ...



Love those jerseys. I can’t wait for the day when I feel comfortable wearing a kit.


----------



## Milzy (13 Oct 2018)

Ted5712 said:


> So I'm not exactly new to cycling, I've been road cycling for a year now but never really taken it that seriously till now. I'm looking at buying some new jerseys and shorts as I only have one set so my question is, how hard should I try to match it all? Should I get the full set from one company or just keep the colours more or less the same?


You should really dress like David Miller. No cheap Aldi rubbish. Stylish luxury clothing with no huge logos across. Then at the cafe you blend in well & don’t look like an utter bell end wannabe pro.


----------



## snorri (13 Oct 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Matching? Come again.
> View attachment 433881


I'd hoped to help you out and looked through my collection but am sorry to say I haven't got a matching tie for that rig out.


----------



## Rockn Robin (13 Oct 2018)

Milzy said:


> You should really dress like David Miller. No cheap Aldi rubbish. Stylish luxury clothing with no huge logos across. Then at the cafe you blend in well & don’t look like an utter bell end wannabe pro.



Well, for me I would like something more plain, unless I can get a kit showing logos that are meaningful to me.


----------



## pawl (13 Oct 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Black bottoms; long or short , then anything on top.


Black bottoms would that be the twenty’s dance.


----------



## Globalti (13 Oct 2018)

We met an Italian couple on matching road bikes wearing matching white kit. They both had golden brown skin, no body hair and were in great shape. We invited them to join us for a ride in the Ribble Valley but somehow I don't think we were beautiful enough for them.


----------



## MikeG (13 Oct 2018)

So some of you have got more than two pairs of shorts, eh. Interesting.

Why?


----------



## Slick (13 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> So some of you have got more than two pairs of shorts, eh. Interesting.
> 
> Why?


Pretty much the same reason I've got more than 2 bikes. 

My mate threw a bit of a strop when I showed him my stable.


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> So some of you have got more than two pairs of shorts, eh. Interesting.
> 
> Why?


I often cycle 7 days a week with a clean pair of cycling shorts daily, I don't run the washing machine more than once or twice a week. I also tend to buy them when they come up in the sales in my size. I think I've got 6 pairs of shorts that I wear and 3 or 4 pairs of knickers


----------



## MikeG (13 Oct 2018)

vickster said:


> I often cycle 7 days a week with a clean pair of cycling shorts daily, I don't run the washing machine more than once or twice a week. I also tend to buy them when they come up in the sales in my size



I often ride 7 days a week. The shorts go in the shower with me, and are dry and clean for the day after next when they're next needed.


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> I often ride 7 days a week. The shorts go in the shower with me, and are dry and clean for the day after next when they're next needed.


Mine go through the washing machine. I don't shower in clothes


----------



## Slick (13 Oct 2018)

Prefer a 40 degree spin cycle myself and a bit of non bio. 

For the shorts that is.


----------



## MikeG (13 Oct 2018)

vickster said:


> Mine go through the washing machine. I don't shower in clothes



I don't shower in clothes either. I take the shorts into the shower with me, and wash them by hand as I'm washing myself. Takes seconds.


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2018)

I prefer a more thorough wash and happy to have multiple pairs of quality shorts that wash well. Horses for courses


----------



## Slick (13 Oct 2018)

Takes seconds to get them wet. Washing them takes a bit longer.


----------



## tom73 (13 Oct 2018)

Never mind matching kit. The big question is will it match the bike ?


----------



## raleighnut (13 Oct 2018)

Rockn Robin said:


> Well, for me I would like something more plain, unless I can get a kit showing logos that are meaningful to me.






Edit - If you click on the picture it's a link, some cool jerseys out there.


----------



## tom73 (13 Oct 2018)

@raleighnut oh great hope mrs 73 don’t see that one she will want one for sure. Have to see if I can find one 1st


----------



## Rockn Robin (13 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 433909
> 
> 
> Edit - If you click on the picture it's a link, some cool jerseys out there.
> ...



Love them both. I'm a Star Trek fan. I have a bumper sticker to go on my car. "Beam me up, Scottie. There's no intelligent life down here." Problem is, my wife won't let me put it on the car. HAHAHA!!

Thank you for the link. I have a jersey with England on it and a lion. Not quite the same as the one shown in the link.

Edit: Wow!! I can't believe how long I spent on the link. Brilliant. I so love the posters, or whatever they are called. Cool sayings.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Oct 2018)

This one is my favourite,




Could maybe do with one a size bigger now though.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Oct 2018)

tom73 said:


> @raleighnut oh great hope mrs 73 don’t see that one she will want one for sure. Have to see if I can find one 1st


I think @Reynard might like it too


----------



## tom73 (13 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> This one is my favourite,
> 
> View attachment 433912
> 
> ...



Seen a guy with ones few weeks ago they look great


----------



## colly (13 Oct 2018)

I prefer the uncoordinated look.

Wouldn't want people thinking I am trying _too_ hard now would we?


----------



## Milzy (13 Oct 2018)

Rockn Robin said:


> Well, for me I would like something more plain, unless I can get a kit showing logos that are meaningful to me.





Rockn Robin said:


> Well, for me I would like something more plain, unless I can get a kit showing logos that are meaningful to me.


CHPT3 clothing by Miller is very plain, that’s the whole idea. It’s better than Rapha.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Oct 2018)

tom73 said:


> Seen a guy with ones few weeks ago they look great


Good quality too, the jersey is white with the black/grey printed on


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2018)

Milzy said:


> CHPT3 clothing by Miller is very plain, that’s the whole idea. It’s better than Rapha.


Don't you mean Millar


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2018)

No


----------



## Alan O (13 Oct 2018)

Ted5712 said:


> how hard should I try to match it all?


I go for the cheapest clothing I can get. But then, I go for super cheap bikes too, so I guess it does match in a way


----------



## Milzy (13 Oct 2018)

vickster said:


> Don't you mean Millar


OMG Spell check app corrected it wrong. :O


----------



## stalagmike (14 Oct 2018)

Apart from my bibshorts all my kit is second hand off ebay. Including my hi Viz shoes. So it's all a bit of a Mish mash. But I'm not bothered what I look like. It's about function rather than form. Obviously I think I look fabulous when I'm swanning about the cafe stops, but actually the look is more chipolata than cippolini.


----------



## palinurus (14 Oct 2018)

stalagmike said:


> Apart from my bibshorts all my kit is second hand off ebay.



Get nearly all my jerseys off eBay, ride to work advertising some 1980s Belgian sausage brand or some French furniture showroom.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (15 Oct 2018)

Always match the colour of your shorts to the colour of chain oil. Then you'll never run out of places to wipe your fingers after replacing a dropped chain.


----------



## roadrash (15 Oct 2018)

wear what you like and like what you wear, if anyone has a problem with what you wear then tough shyte, its their problem


----------



## I like Skol (15 Oct 2018)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Always match the colour of your shorts to the colour of *[dirty]* chain oil. Then you'll never run out of places to wipe your fingers after replacing a dropped chain.


FTFY


----------



## TigerT (15 Oct 2018)

I tend to go for plain stuff. Current favourite brand is Isadore. Fits nicely and the bib shorts are really comfortable.

My favourite though is my Foska ‘King of the Pies’ Shirt.


----------



## nickAKA (15 Oct 2018)

Ted5712 said:


> So I'm not exactly new to cycling, I've been road cycling for a year now but never really taken it that seriously till now. I'm looking at buying some new jerseys and shorts as I only have one set so my question is, how hard should I try to match it all? Should I get the full set from one company or just keep the colours more or less the same?



Find a brand that fits you 'right' and stick with it where possible - takes the guess work out of buying new kit, that's the only mantra you need.
Once happy with your chosen fit, buy a plain looking bib & jersey that vaguely match from the sale/clearance section, job done. I'm of an age where wearing heavily branded garb (especially team sponsors on team kits) make me feel like an attention-seeking, daft wannabe... but y'know, you just be you.


----------



## Zanelad (15 Oct 2018)

Globalti said:


> They both had golden brown skin, no body hair and were in great shape.



Wow, you get friendly quickly.


----------



## Rockn Robin (15 Oct 2018)

nickAKA said:


> Find a brand that fits you 'right' and stick with it where possible - takes the guess work out of buying new kit, that's the only mantra you need.
> Once happy with your chosen fit, buy a plain looking bib & jersey that vaguely match from the sale/clearance section, job done. I'm of an age where wearing heavily branded garb (especially team sponsors on team kits) make me feel like an attention-seeking, daft wannabe... but y'know, you just be you.



Yes! I agree. Just be ourselves. I would love a kit with colorful logos on it, but at the same time, a more plain set would be more suitable. After all, I don’t know if I would like some people say, “who does that old fart think he is, a Tour de bleedin France, wannabe.” HAHA!!


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Oct 2018)

With winter coming I look like the multi coloured swap shop. At othrr times I wear what works and not whats pretty.


----------



## booze and cake (15 Oct 2018)

palinurus said:


> Get nearly all my jerseys off eBay, ride to work advertising some 1980s Belgian sausage brand or some French furniture showroom.



This is me too. I've got an old Belgium Nuclear Power Station club jersey, not that I have any connection to the country or the industry. It has a child's face surround by some whizzing electrons or something. I know the vision was probably good old clean nuclear, meaning a cleaner world for the children to grow up in or something, but I've always found it a bit unsettling. I half expect to be heckled by any anti-nuclear people I cycle past, but this has never actually happened.





As for the matching, what I wear depends on the bike I'm riding.
I think I need Holly Walsh do one of her venn diagram presentations, as there is some overlap and I've got about 30 jerseys
I have Bottecchia, Denti and Eddy Merckx jerseys I would only wear when riding the matching bike.

I then go by colour matching rather than brand matching, but I run Campagnolo on everything so made sure I've not got any Shimano clothes

Once jersey and bike are of a suitable colour match, its onto colour matching socks and cap and gloves, black socks with black cap and gloves or white cap, white socks, and gloves.

And then its shorts, black goes with everything. but I have some blue ones too for the blues bikes, no white shorts.

And I have a bike in the world champs colours, so of course have jerseys, caps and socks and even a skin-suit in those colours for that bike.

I even have one pair of sunglasses that I only wear with one 1 particular bike as its perfectly matchy-matchy.

I am fully aware how tragic and unnecessary that all is


----------



## HLaB (15 Oct 2018)

I occasionally like to have matching kit, even if its broadly the same colour but I buy black shorts for leisure and anything seems to go. For the commute I'm mix match and hopefully that gets more noticed by drivers.


----------



## Ian H (15 Oct 2018)

Club kit or plain for me. The only cyclists who need to match everything are those who race and are paid to do so.


----------



## Johnno260 (15 Oct 2018)

What ever is clean and at the top of the draw, I have nothing that’s been purchased to match, just whatever I needed that’s in a sale.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Oct 2018)

Nothing i own matches, black shorts rule but tops can be any colour.
Shoes and coats are various colours .

Bought new shoes today in black and grey to match the weather


----------



## SuperHans123 (16 Oct 2018)

I don't think Adidas do bikes, so I'm fecked


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Oct 2018)

snertos999 said:


> I don't think Adidas do bikes, so I'm fecked



That depends if it is red and black kit.


----------



## SuperHans123 (16 Oct 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> That depends if it is red and black kit.
> 
> View attachment 434219


That thing looks more like a drone than a bike


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Oct 2018)

snertos999 said:


> That thing looks more like a drone than a bike



Admittedly not UCI compliant. They do sponsor other bikes though.


----------



## pjd57 (16 Oct 2018)

I prefer plain stuff, but if the bargain comes with sponsor logos I'll take it.


----------



## Rockn Robin (16 Oct 2018)

booze and cake said:


> This is me too. I've got an old Belgium Nuclear Power Station club jersey, not that I have any connection to the country or the industry. It has a child's face surround by some whizzing electrons or something. I know the vision was probably good old clean nuclear, meaning a cleaner world for the children to grow up in or something, but I've always found it a bit unsettling. I half expect to be heckled by any anti-nuclear people I cycle past, but this has never actually happened.
> View attachment 434173
> 
> As for the matching, what I wear depends on the bike I'm riding.
> ...



Nuclear! Goodness, have you checked to see if it glows in the dark.


----------



## byegad (16 Oct 2018)

Rockn Robin said:


> Right now I'm not overly concerned about fashion, so to speak, until I get my stomach flat, HAHAHAHA!! Nothing worse looking than a person with a big protruding stomach wearing spandex. What's the term they use for it . . . Freddie? I would like to get a matching outfit one day. I love the way they look., but I will wait until I'm trim and fit. Getting there, as I've lost close to 15 pounds now, but I won't wear spandex until I'm ready.


As a larger cyclist, I find your remarks offensive. I'm really pleased I'll never meet you in person.


----------



## BeardyAndyM (16 Oct 2018)

The official answer is Matching or plain black shorts. I mix and match but stick to black and white so all my kit matches by default, i'm not a big fan of the whole matching bike/lycra/helmet/shoes etc... (90% of Specialized owners will stop reading at this point) and you dont need to spend a fortune on Rapha this and Assos that, just find a brand that fits well and stick with it. I'm an Endura fan but recently bought some Paria in a sale and am well impressed.


----------



## Steve398 (16 Oct 2018)

I do the colour coded stuff with my kit, fairly easy as my shorts are black but the tops and other kit will always match. Sad I know, but it feeds my OCD!


----------



## Nonethewiser (16 Oct 2018)

My current stuff is a mix of Boardman and Aldi lycra. To be honest I'm not really bothered about lables and nor do I go to the effort of matching the bike (which is red). I do agree with the bottom end (ooeeer matron) being in black. As for being a bit plump and wearing lycra, well I am and I do and don't give a toss, it's comfortable and that's what counts to me!


----------



## Rockn Robin (16 Oct 2018)

byegad said:


> As a larger cyclist, I find your remarks offensive. I'm really pleased I'll never meet you in person.



You know what. So am I a larger cyclist, and I am I'm sorry you are offended. My reference was to myself. I get offended by people every single day of the week, but I don't get my nose out of joint. Know why? It's because we are all imperfect and we continue to do imperfect things, and part of our imperfection is at times we might, ourselves, offend others. One of the biggest problems in this world is that so many, including yourself, are thinned skinned. We all have to learn how to let things go over our heads, realizing that we are imperfect ourselves. Tell me truthfully. Are you so perfect that you have not offended others on the occasion? If you can say that you haven't, well, all I can say is I have met a perfect person. 

I made an apology in regards to that comment, and many hit the like button. In regards to the comment, I was referring to myself. Perhaps I worded it in such a way that others, including yourself, took it wrong. 

Perhaps one difference between you and I is that I would like to meet you, if that was at all possible, and I would like to ride with you. I don't hold grudges my friend. I wish you didn't. Peace be with you.


----------



## SuperHans123 (16 Oct 2018)

This thread is just for roadies right?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Oct 2018)

on my carbon bike, yes

on my commuter, just whatever's clean…


----------



## rugby bloke (17 Oct 2018)

I did not know that matching kit was even a thing ... I am going to have to raise my game ! 

Socks - what ever is top of the pile but I do prefer bright colours.
Shorts - both pairs are black.
Shirt - a random collection, mostly charity event shirts of varying quality of design. Including a pro cut Wyndy Milla shirt - they are a corporate partner. Nice top but safe to say it did not suit the majority of riders on the event !


----------



## the stupid one (17 Oct 2018)

The Arkose bike I was hoping to get in 2017 was orange with black components, so I bought a black and orange helmet in readiness. I never could afford the bike, but as I'm a bit of a black-clothing fan anyway most of my cycling wear is black so I added orange socks, and now an orange jersey. This means, of course, that the new bike - when I eventually make up my mind - will have to be black or orange.

(Unless somebody gets the new Scott Speedster Gravel 20 in stock - yellow and black and flippin' gorgeous).


----------



## tom73 (17 Oct 2018)

Sound's like you need the new Ribble CGR


----------



## the stupid one (17 Oct 2018)

tom73 said:


> Sound's like you need the new Ribble CGR



Spoiled by the white and blue patches!


----------



## fted33 (17 Oct 2018)

Ummmmh. Black, Black and Red, Black and White, Road shoes are black mob shoes are black socks are white with black red or blue. Black works well with the finely contoured figure I have sculpted over the years. Even my gym gear is black though my gym shoes are bright blue which i get a ribbing from the family as they are so bright, so might buy a black pair. I call the all black look my stealth mode.


----------



## tom73 (17 Oct 2018)

the stupid one said:


> Spoiled by the white and blue patches!


Yes true but a bit of mud will fit it


----------



## nickAKA (18 Oct 2018)

Rockn Robin said:


> You know what. So am I a larger cyclist, and I am I'm sorry you are offended. My reference was to myself. I get offended by people every single day of the week, but I don't get my nose out of joint. Know why? It's because we are all imperfect and we continue to do imperfect things, and part of our imperfection is at times we might, ourselves, offend others. One of the biggest problems in this world is that so many, including yourself, are thinned skinned. We all have to learn how to let things go over our heads, realizing that we are imperfect ourselves. Tell me truthfully. Are you so perfect that you have not offended others on the occasion? If you can say that you haven't, well, all I can say is I have met a perfect person.
> 
> I made an apology in regards to that comment, and many hit the like button. In regards to the comment, I was referring to myself. Perhaps I worded it in such a way that others, including yourself, took it wrong.
> 
> Perhaps one difference between you and I is that I would like to meet you, if that was at all possible, and I would like to ride with you. I don't hold grudges my friend. I wish you didn't. Peace be with you.



"And also with you"

(Only relevant to those that find themselves in church on occasion )


----------



## Rockn Robin (18 Oct 2018)

nickAKA said:


> "And also with you"
> 
> (Only relevant to those that find themselves in church on occasion )


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 433911



Hmm... Not bad...

Shame there's not a Babylon 5 one... 

Ladies' cycling gear seems to match by default, if only because of its inevitable degrees of pinkness. Pretty well much the only thing I have that doesn't really match with anything else that i have is my Raleigh Banana jersey - which is rather, umm, yellow


----------



## lazyfatgit (23 Oct 2018)

Mrs lfg has pulled me up on the odd occasion when I've managed to pick a colour combo that she thinks is dire. Mostly involving a pair of cyan coloured astana bibs which i got really really cheap and that really dont match anything else in my wardrobe.
Generally wear black bibs with whichever top i fancy that day, often based on weather.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Oct 2018)

White cycling shorts with something stuffed down the front is class and style combined!


----------



## Rockn Robin (23 Oct 2018)

lazyfatgit said:


> Mrs lfg has pulled me up on the odd occasion when I've managed to pick a colour combo that she thinks is dire. Mostly involving a pair of cyan coloured astana bibs which i got really really cheap and that really dont match anything else in my wardrobe.
> Generally wear black bibs with whichever top i fancy that day, often based on weather.



Team Astana colors would go nice with black.


----------

